# Blonde horn roll. US group buy.



## Danzo (Feb 16, 2018)

hey folks. this is a continuation from this thread here. for more information on the product itself please read over a very in depth review Matus has kindly made of these rolls. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35964-Source-for-a-blond-buffalo-horn-rolls-found

I have offered to be the lead for a *US* bulk buy of these blonde rolls. We will collectively be purchasing 35mm wide, 100mm long rolls in a combination of streaked and blonde. Matus has gotten a quote at $10 a roll, I will ask for the same price quote. I will need payment _before_ I send money to our Indian contact. 

Here is how payment will break down. 
-Please send me _how many_ pieces you want. the price will be $10 a roll. Also specify what color style you want. I will do my best to accommodate what everyone wants but ultimately it seems we get what we get.
-Shipping cost from India will be split evenly by the number of participants, regardless of how many you order.
-U.S. shipping (from me to you) will most likely be $7 for flat rate USPS. $12 if you order a ton.

I will keep this thread open for ONE week while I get in contact with the seller. Any info I receive I'll do my best to keep everyone in the loop of whats going on. Please post here or PM me the number and style of rolls you want. At the end of the week I will close the thread and send a final order amount to the seller. 

Once everything is cleared and our seller is ready for payment, I will ask all of you to paypal me your amount due (total amount calculated above). Then i can pay him a lump sum, and it will be a waiting game from there. Hope this makes sense to all of you, any questions feel free to post. We are all in this together!


----------



## Barclid (Feb 16, 2018)

Count me in for 10 rolls, 5 blonde with minimal or no streaking and 5 with black streaking roughly 50/50.


----------



## Ivang (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm in for 5, 3 streaked and 2 blonde. thanks for doing this man!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 16, 2018)

not bad for the first night, I'll periodically post this list for you all to keep up. please PM me for any changes, at the end of the week this list will be final.

tedg - 8 50/50
dwalker - 5 50/50
pete84 - 4 50/50
apicius9 - 20 all streaked
barclid - 10 50/50
Ivang - 5 3 streak 2 blonde
gic - 10 50/50


----------



## Miles (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm in. Six please. 50/50. Thanks!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 17, 2018)

8 pieces Total. 
Color: Mixed 
2 mostly black. 
2 mostly blonde. 
4 balance streaked


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2018)

I'll take *10* please! 

8 streaked (mix of light & dark...if possible)

2 blond


Thanks Danzo for taking the lead on this! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Phip (Feb 17, 2018)

Ill take 4 at 50/50. Id do One more for a total of 5 if theres an option for solid blonde with a greenish cast.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 17, 2018)

I hope everybody is understanding what I mean by 50/50. Half streaked and half solid blonde.


----------



## tedg (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds good, thanks from all of us for the trouble.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 17, 2018)

I have made first contact with the horn supplier. English skills are quite good, and he is very eager to sell. I told him we will be ready for an order in a week or so after we get a final count and I receive payment from you all. Here are some photos he sent me, I will make sure to send him a comprehensive list of what styles everyone wants and I'll do my best to pick through them when I get them all. 












here is an updated list or everyones order so far, pretty good for day 2. obviously STR is streaked, BLD is blonde, BLK is black:
tedg - 8 - 4 str 4 bld
dwalker - 5 - 3 str 2 bld
pete84 - 4 - 2 str 2 bld
apicius9 - 20 - all streaked
barclid - 10 - 5 str 5 bld
Ivang - 5 - 3 str 2 bld
gic - 10 - 5 bld 5 str
miles - 6 - 3 str 3 bld
HHH Knives - 8 - 2 blk 2 bld 4 str
Dave Martell -10 - 8 str 2 bld
Phip -5 - 4 str 1 bld


----------



## tgfencer (Feb 18, 2018)

I'll take 5. 4-str and 1 blonde


----------



## pete84 (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, confirming the order for 2 streaked + 2 blonde

Thank you Danzo!


----------



## Barclid (Feb 18, 2018)

Ideally I'd like the blondes for me to have fairly good clarity, not too muddy looking and nice contrast for the streaked ones. Like the bottom most streaked one in the second photo he sent.

I also understand the issues when dealing with natural materials though. Just wanted to clarify what I'm personally looking for. I appreciate you taking the initiative on this.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 18, 2018)

Great, I like that everyone is being specific. And Ill clarify with the seller about what we want. And Ill try my best to evenly divide the best ones. But I just want to urge that ultimately we get what we get guys. Like Matus had posted there will certainly be imperfections and as a group we have to accept them.


----------



## Barclid (Feb 18, 2018)

Of course, I understand. I'm not expecting every piece to be perfect by any means. But I don't think it hurts to be specific. Thanks again.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2018)

Alright f$#@ it I'll take 6 pieces.
2 black
2 pure blonde 
2 streaked


----------



## Danzo (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeah theory I was wondering when youd join the group.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2018)

Well I've done all the knives I own that I care to do but I figured it wouldn't hurt to have some for the future.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2018)

This stuff is hard to get, you gotta jump when the chance arises.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 19, 2018)

Ill take 7 blonde and 7 streaked please.

Hoss


----------



## BJE1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ill take 5 and 5 please.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 19, 2018)

An updated list for you all. And welcome to our new partners.

tedg - 8 -4 str 4 bld
dwalker - 5 -3 str 2 bld
pete84 - 4 -2 str 2 bld
apicius9 - 20 -all streaked
barclid - 10 -5 str 5 bld
Ivang - 5 -3 str 2 bld
gic - 10 -5 str 5 bld
miles - 6 -3 str 3 bld
HHH Knives - 8 -2 blk 2 bld 4 str
Dave Martell -10 -8 str 2 bld
Phip -5 -4 str 1 bld
tgfencer -5 -4 str 1 bld
ThEoRy - 6 -2 blk 2 bld 2 str
DevinT -14 -7 str 7 bld
BJE1 -10 -5 str 5 bld


----------



## Danzo (Feb 21, 2018)

alright guys, seems like orders are slowing down for now. What i need from all of you now are paypal addresses. Just so i can start collecting emails to send out requests once ordering is officially closed, so please PM me your paypals. Once the order is officially closed on *friday *I will need payment within *5* days, by end of day *wednesday the 28th*. I don't intend to be mean, i just want to expedite this process for everyone. So please be alert and aware within the next week, if you miss out on sending payment, you miss out on this opportunity. Sorry but i can't afford to front anyone, and we can't let one or two peoples slow us down.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2018)

Danzo said:


> What i need from all of you now are paypal addresses.



Done

Thanks again!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 21, 2018)

tedg - 8 -4 str 4 bld
dwalker - 5 -3 str 2 bld
pete84 - 4 -2 str 2 bld
apicius9 - 20 -all streaked
barclid - 10 -5 str 5 bld
Ivang - 5 -3 str 2 bld
gic - 10 -5 bld 5 str
miles - 6 -3 str 3 bld
HHH Knives - 8 -2 blk 2 bld 4 str
Dave Martell -10 -8 str 2 bld
Phip -8 -1 str 7 bld
tgfencer -5 -4 str 1 bld
ThEoRy - 6 -2 blk 2 bld 2 str
DevinT -14 -7 str 7 bld
BJE1 -10 -5 str 5 bld
PappaG -3 -1 blk 1 bld 1 str
Acousticawareness - 5 -4 str - a bld

I still need PP addresses from the following:
tedg
apicius9
Ivang
gic
miles
Phip
DevinT
BJE1


----------



## Danzo (Feb 22, 2018)

I've reached out to those via PM to those who i still need PP addresses from. gic, you're on the list but i can't seem to find you, please reach out to me.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 22, 2018)

Address sent. Thanks

Hoss


----------



## Danzo (Feb 23, 2018)

Waiting for a few more email addresses still. Friday/saturaday i will start sending out invoices. 

Also an update on the cost of this whole transaction. I have been informed from the seller that shipping from India to US will be substantial. "delivery upto your country it will cost you (16USD/KG),as your required size that is (100×30) so in this size 100 pieces weights around 11Kg " With all of our orders we are looking at roughly 17kg @ $16 per kg putting us at a whopping $272. that total divided by our current 19 participants puts us at *$14.31* a piece.

I've also done some measuring and it seems i can get 6 rolls in a small flat rate box, anything more will be in a medium flat rate box.

So each individuals cost will be 14.31 *+* either 7.20 or 13.65 *+* (10x the # of rolls purchased.) 
these numbers will be subject to change based on if people flake out or not. If you need to back out please do so ASAP so we can get more solid figures for those of us who stay.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 25, 2018)

Purchasing is closed! All participants expect PayPal invoices tomorrow. Prices will reflect details listed in post above. Youll have 5 days to pay the invoice!


----------



## nevrknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn! A day late!!!


----------



## nevrknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone that wants to back out PM me. I'll take them


----------



## pete84 (Feb 25, 2018)

Payment sent thank you Dan!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the prompt payments, most are in. still currenlty waiting on payment from:
tedg
apicius9
Ivang
Dave Martell
DevinT
BJE1
rogue108
nevrknow - (taking over Randy's share)

I've also sent our contact an email tonight, telling him we are ready, i should be receiving photos soon of the specific pieces we will be receiving.


----------



## tedg (Feb 26, 2018)

payment sent, thanks very much.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sorry, was out of the loop, dang mid-terms. Payment sent.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2018)

I sent payment a few days ago, sorry for not posting here.


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 1, 2018)

So what exactly is a horn roll anyway. Sort of like plywood where they slice a horn into thin film and then roll and glue it into a stick?


----------



## Danzo (Mar 1, 2018)

Okay guys all payments received. I have sent an email to the contact just now, Ill be wiring our money to him tomorrow after my PayPal transfer goes through. 
My last email to him:
Great. I will wire the money tomorrow morning. I have to say again we would like the horns of highest quality. No stress cracks or hairline fractures please. I have lots of connections within the USA, Europe, and Canadian knife making community, I can guarantee you more business if I put in a good word that the horn is best quality. Thank you and Ill mail you again after payment is sent.

He sent me some photos a few days ago Ill be sure to post them later tonight

***NOTICE: I failed to factor in the 3% PayPal fees when I was sending out invoices. Its only a few bucks for everyone but all combined im out something like $75 because of it. So Ill be sending out little invoices again soon. Once I receive the product, and your 3% is payed, Ill ship out the horns. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## nicestslice (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey there, 

Looks like I'm late. Please let me know if anyone wants to ditch a few (I'm in California) or start a second order.

Bart


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Okay guys all payments received. I have sent an email to the contact just now, Ill be wiring our money to him tomorrow after my PayPal transfer goes through.
> My last email to him:
> Great. I will wire the money tomorrow morning. I have to say again we would like the horns of highest quality. No stress cracks or hairline fractures please. I have lots of connections within the USA, Europe, and Canadian knife making community, I can guarantee you more business if I put in a good word that the horn is best quality. Thank you and Ill mail you again after payment is sent.
> 
> ...




Did you sent out the 2nd invoices yet?


----------



## Danzo (Mar 5, 2018)

Not yet, Im waiting for the wire to go through, tonight or tomorrow morning. Also there was a $50 foreign wire fee, which we will split as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2018)

OK thanks


----------



## Miles (Mar 5, 2018)

No worries. Thanks.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeh sorry fellas for the silent weekend. The ding dong at my bank put in the wrong account # for the contacts bank. It was a whole process to cancel and resend, all the while it being a weekend so the corporate wire folks were MIA. Will post again as soon as I get some information


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2018)

We appreciate your efforts Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Danzo (Mar 7, 2018)

thank you. Needless to say i wont be volunteering to do this again, now i see why nobody was jumping to do it, its an astronomical amount of work. 

Wire has officially gone through, our contact will email me again when he ships, I'll share the tracking info if and when i get it.

So heres the scoop with the rest of payment. Each party will receive a second invoice this week with the 3% fees that paypal took, plus a share of the foreign wire fee, which was $50.


----------



## pete84 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you Dan


----------



## Matus (Mar 7, 2018)

You are a brave man Danzo


----------



## tedg (Mar 7, 2018)

Payment sent.

Thanks for your trouble, it's much appreciated !


----------



## dwalker (Mar 8, 2018)

Money sent, Dan. For some reason, the link would not work with the money request email. I just sent the amount requested. I hope it doesn't screw up your book keeping. Thanks.


----------



## Barclid (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah money request isn't working for me either. I'll probably manually send it tonight.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2018)

I never got an email notice but because I saw you guys posting I went into PP and could see the bill there. Paid


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 8, 2018)

Second bill been sent out?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2018)

Strange, I never got the first one but did get the second one.

Stefan


----------



## Danzo (Mar 8, 2018)

Second request has been sent. Each party has a different amount owed so please dont send unless you got a request. If its not working for you let me know, Ill make a new list tonight or payments Ive already received


----------



## Danzo (Mar 8, 2018)

okay barclid i resent the request. So far still awaiting payments from the following:
barclid
Ivang
nevrknow
DevinT
BJE1
rogue108


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 9, 2018)

Never got my second bill. Resend?


----------



## Barclid (Mar 12, 2018)

Sent. Or at least I think I did.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 12, 2018)

Just waiting on three more and since paypal is being funky i'm just going to send PM's with the amount and perhaps you guys can send it to me rather than me requesting it.

Sorry no updates yet from our horn contact. Last he said he's putting our order together. More info to come as soon as I get it. I don't want to say I'm being paranoid, but just a little curious as to how long it takes to throw some horn in a box.


----------



## Barclid (Mar 12, 2018)

That's more stress than I need in my life, personally. Thanks again for biting the bullet.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 17, 2018)

Horn has shipped! Here is the tracking info for you all:
Tracking No.:7001069
Tracking Site: transcontilog.com

Although it seems like out contact has sent the wrong amount, we had originally asked for more streaked than blonde, but were receiving more blonde than streaked, looks like he accidentally flipped the order number between the two. Its only about a dozen or so difference, if anyone wants to offer to change their horn to receive more blonde please post here. Otherwise we will all split the mistake, itll just be one off for about half of us. Ill do my best to make it even. 

Anyways I was getting a little paranoid there for a second, but hallelujah he pulled through! Ill post again when I receive the


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 17, 2018)

That looks impressive. Now, lets hope the friendly people at US customs dont have any issues 

Stefan


----------



## Miles (Mar 17, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Matus (Mar 17, 2018)

Those rolls look fantastic!


----------



## RonB (Mar 17, 2018)

There is at least one way to send money free, probably more. My bank uses Zelle and it's free. All you need to do is associate either your cell number or your email with a bank account. You can send from your bank's app on your phone, or from your home 'puter. The link gives more detail. You are supposed to be able to send $$ to someone who doesn't have Zelle, but I have not tried that.

I have no association with Zelle in any way.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2018)

This guy is stalking me on the socialwebs, he's persistent if nothing else.

Thanks for the update Dan


----------



## Matus (Mar 17, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> This guy is stalking me on the socialwebs, he's persistent if nothing else.



Me too and probably quite a few others I guess. I am trying to teach him some manners, but he is a tough one


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2018)

Matus said:


> Me too and probably quite a few others I guess. I am trying to teach him some manners, but he is a tough one




Keep at it Matus!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey can you imagine the level of stalking that Dan is going to suffer after this group buy?


----------



## Matus (Mar 17, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Hey can you imagine the level of stalking that Dan is going to suffer after this group buy?



He has no idea, poor fella


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2018)

Matus said:


> He has no idea, poor fella


 :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Danzo (Mar 17, 2018)

Whaaaat?


----------



## Barclid (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah I've heard once you contact him about the horn he won't leave you alone. Good luck!

Anyway about the streaked and blonde.. I don't mind talking two extra blonde than I had originally wanted. So 7/3 split instead of 5/5.


----------



## Matus (Mar 18, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Whaaaat?



_Hello Sir, how are you? _



He is OK. If he starts to ask too often you need to tell him clearly what the situation is and that you are not going to by buying large volume. I get the impression that 100 pieces is not what he considers large volume.

Interesting twist to the things was that he asked me whether I could make for him 5 handles. Took me by surprise. I would not mind, just do not have the time at the moment.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 18, 2018)

:idea2: After I get the horn I might just block his email. I can safely say I probably wont be dealing with him ever again. I dont need him filling my inbox


----------



## tgfencer (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm more than happy to take another blond or two and get fewer streaked pieces, Danzo, if that makes life easier.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 19, 2018)

Yessir. Will take both requests into consideration when I begin to pack the individual orders. I will do my best to be fair about color and clarity as well as overall quality. We will all get an even distribution, regardless of quantity


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2018)

We trust ya Dan.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 22, 2018)

Shipping update. Package is now in the FedEx wheel house. Estimated delivery the 26th. Package can be tracked via FedEx tracking on their website, if you want the number PM me.


----------



## tgfencer (Mar 22, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Shipping update. Package is now in the FedEx wheel house. Estimated delivery the 26th. Package can be tracked via FedEx tracking on their website, if you want the number PM me.



You're a champ, sir. We all appreciate the amount of time and energy you've put into this.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 24, 2018)

Theyre here! I will post pics tomorrow or Monday, Ill get these packages out this week. Thanks fellas


----------



## Miles (Mar 24, 2018)

Fantastic! Thank you for your time and efforts!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2018)

:dance:


----------



## Danzo (Mar 25, 2018)

Im beginning to unpack and organize our horns. Here is a picture of all our blonde rolls. Lighting sucks big time but you can see none of them are perfectly cream colored, all with slight streaks of grey or black. 

The streaked ones seem to have more dark consistent colors but are similar. Pics of those later


----------



## Danzo (Mar 25, 2018)

Streaked horns.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2018)

Still dancing!

:dance:


----------



## Miles (Mar 25, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Danzo (Mar 26, 2018)

See you soon!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2018)

I got tracking info!

:spin chair:


----------



## Barclid (Mar 28, 2018)

Mine arrived today. Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 28, 2018)

My horn just arrived as well. 

Thanks again for taking on this group buy Dan! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Danzo (Mar 28, 2018)

So happy to see this all worked out. Please post pics of what you guys make!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 28, 2018)

As an observer, I'm super impressed with Danzo's organizational skills. This was a pleasure to watch happen!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2018)

Got my stuff today thanks bro.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Bill, it was not an easy task, but well worth it. Im super glad everyone is getting their product. Excited to see what yall are going to be making! Here is my first project, tang hole is not long enough for my Toyama, but it should fit my Tanaka. The horn pattern really comes out as you work it. Blonde streaked ferrule, maple body, with a copper spacer


----------



## pete84 (Mar 29, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Thanks Bill, it was not an easy task, but well worth it. Im super glad everyone is getting their product. Excited to see what yall are going to be making! Here is my first project, tang hole is not long enough for my Toyama, but it should fit my Tanaka. The horn pattern really comes out as you work it. Blonde streaked ferrule, maple body, with a copper spacer



Gorgeous. Looks so very balanced and harmonious


----------



## RonB (Mar 29, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> As an observer, I'm super impressed with Danzo's organizational skills. This was a pleasure to watch happen!!



Yes - as a newbie on this site, I don't post much, but when I first saw this post, my first thought was "Uh Oh!". However, it was fun to watch this develop, and great to see a happy outcome.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 29, 2018)

Got the goods, thanks. 

Hoss


----------



## dwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

Just arrived. Loving my horn!


----------



## tedg (Mar 29, 2018)

Got mine too. They look great! You guys are fast. I cant believe there are already handles from it. Thanks


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 30, 2018)

Beautiful handle danzo! Thats some nice looking horn!


----------



## pete84 (Mar 30, 2018)

Just came in today. Thank you Dan!


----------



## Phip (Mar 30, 2018)

Rolls arrived and look great. What a Herculean effort, Dan. Thank you very much!


----------



## Miles (Mar 30, 2018)

I arrived home this evening to find a box of horn! They look great! Thanks Danzo for all the effort!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 2, 2018)

Mine also came in a while ago, looking good. Thanks again work all the work to make this happen!

Stefan


----------



## GLE1952 (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks great! Congrats to everyone, happy it all worked for you.


----------



## Danzo (May 9, 2018)

Hello folks! Just wanted to revive this thread and see if anyone has any sweet projects to come from this group buy. Ive been busy myself with a few :thumbsup:


----------



## nevrknow (May 10, 2018)

View attachment 39393


Simple horn and Ebony on my HD2


----------



## valgard (May 10, 2018)

nevrknow said:


> View attachment 39393
> 
> 
> Simple horn and Ebony on my HD2



Can't see . Simple horn and dark wood is classy, one of my favourite options.


----------



## Danzo (May 10, 2018)

Cant see!


----------



## nevrknow (May 10, 2018)

Let's try this again.


----------



## Danzo (May 10, 2018)

Nice! That ebony is super glossy! Looks nice with your over customs, whats the blade above the hd2 in second pic?


----------



## nevrknow (May 10, 2018)

A Dexter carbon I put a spa treatment on. Gave it to my brother for his birthday. A nicer looking beater his guests can use since they like to use his "good knives" I have given him. &#128512;


----------



## mattador (May 11, 2018)

nevrknow said:


> A Dexter carbon I put a spa treatment on. Gave it to my brother for his birthday. A nicer looking beater his guests can use since they like to use his "good knives" I have given him. &#128512;



Damn, great job!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 23, 2018)

nevrknow said:


> A Dexter carbon I put a spa treatment on. Gave it to my brother for his birthday. A nicer looking beater his guests can use since they like to use his "good knives" I have given him. [emoji3]



Haha I love this! Who would have thought a dexter could look this good?! 

Im amazed how you all can just rehabs a knife so easily, I couldnt imagine it. Looks like I found something new to watch on YouTube...


----------

